# OPRAH wants us to BE ON HER SHOW!



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

I was on Oprah's website today and found this quite interesting! I haven't filled this out yet but i think EVERY SINGLE PERSON ON THIS SITE SHOULD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have to check this out...i think she CAN help get ATTENTION for this disorder! My heart is racing, i dont know if anyone else has come across this or if they will give two craps about it but if enough of us write and tell them the same thing maybe at least ONE of us will go on and explain what the hell is going on!!!

here is the link:

https://www.oprah.com/plugger/templates ... =176700002

What do you think, good idea? yes no maybe?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Thats wonderful but I think that we need a show just for DP/DR.

Maybe if enough people write her from dpselfhelp she will devote most of the show to us  .


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I think the audience would be interested to learn about DP and many would have that 'aha, I relate' moment.

One challange would be how to describe it. I think the instructions on her website show how to do that-by giving specific examples of how it effects relationships, jobs, etc.

M


----------



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree that if most of us put our heads together and come up with something and make it eye catching maybe this would be a miracle in the making for us ppl on this forum! I hope this works out i really dont care if i go on i just want someone to do it so the word gets out!!!!


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Maybe she will buy us all some cars  !


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

What if you haven't been diagnosed with DPD specifically? I know for a fact that's what's been going on with me....and even more so after getting on this forum and reading everything you guys say about your experiences. But I haven't been 'certified.' :wink: :lol:


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

You can get 'certified' by finding a Doctor or therapist who can give the scid-d test. I found one therapist in my area who gives this test. I hope to get an appointment in the next few weeks.

M


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

What does 'scid-d' stand for? And thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

LOSTONE said:


> Maybe she will buy us all some cars  !


Wouldn't that be great!!? Or maybe send us all on a 2-week vacation to some exotic, gorgeous place. Although I really do need a new car. har

I've already gone to the site and put in my stuff. Don't know if it'll fly. I might put it in again once I get 'certified.' I just hate to have to pay for that certification. That's so annoying. But no one gives you credibility otherwise, so there that is... sigh...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

f*ck oprah


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

The scid-d test is the Structured Clinical Interview for DSM-IV Dissociative Disorders.
The test is 'official' for professionals to use in diagnosing dissociative disorders because peer reviewed research has confirmed its reliability:

http://www.strangerinthemirror.com/scidd_reference.html

The Doctor or therapist buys the test in a booklet worksheet form, and then fills it in while interviewing the client:

http://www.appi.org/book.cfm?id=8860

Below is the DSM-IV criteria for DPD. I have to say, I don't feel like I am in a dream. But I do most of the time feel like I am mostly observing my own life as it happens without experiencing it as a person. It's like being inside of a movie but mostly feeling like someone watching the movie. Or also being an actor all the time playing out parts almost automaticaly on que without centraly identifying with the part. My most easily felt emotions are anxiety, rage and shame also to a certain extent.

300.6 Depersonalization Disorder

A. Persistent or recurrent experiences of feeling detached from, and as if one is an outside observer of, one's mental processes or body (e.g., feeling like one is in a dream).

B. During the depersonalization experience, reality testing remains intact.

C. The depersonalization causes clinically significant distress or impaintient in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning.

D. The depersonalization experience does not occur exclusively during the course of another mental disorder,such as Schizophrenia, Panic Disorder, Acute Stress Disorder, or another Dissociative Disorder, and is not due to the direct physiological effects of a substance(e.g., a drug of abuse, a medication) or a general medical condition (e.g., temporal lobe epilepsy).

M


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Methusala said:


> The scid-d test is the Structured Clinical Interview for DSM-IV Dissociative Disorders.
> The test is 'official' for professionals to use in diagnosing dissociative disorders because peer reviewed research has confirmed its reliability:
> 
> http://www.strangerinthemirror.com/scidd_reference.html
> ...


Thanks for the info and the elaboration. 

Your experience sounds very much like mine. And mine was not drug-induced or any other type of chemical-induction. :wink: I have had those same emotions...anxiety, rage, shame but add anguish, grief and generalized sadness to the mix. Oh, and this so-called 'anxiety' was more like sheer terror most of the time. There was a powerful sense of impending annihilation. Horrible!!


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Well said, I definetly relate on the anguish and terror. 'Badly upset' is how I think I would describe the anguish in another way. The images created by the words anguish and upset allow me to envision how anxiety and depression are connected, something I haven't easily seen before. I think for a while I was depressed without being aware of it most of the time due to DP kind of distracting me from knowing that.

M


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Methusala said:


> Well said, I definetly relate on the anguish and terror. 'Badly upset' is how I think I would describe the anguish in another way. The images created by the words anguish and upset allow me to envision how anxiety and depression are connected, something I haven't easily seen before. I think for a while I was depressed without being aware of it most of the time due to DP kind of distracting me from knowing that.
> M


How could 'depression' NOT be part of this? Not being able to experience good feelings is terribly depressing. Not to mention not feeling a sense of 'me' in there anywhere.

I find it very 'telling' that the common emotions, when there are emotions, lean toward anger, fear, grief, etc. Very interesting. But even then the feelings seem disconnected. For me, however, the grief and rage would take turns with each other although I couldn't tell you what thoughts or ideas were related to those feelings.


----------



## subtlerobot (Oct 15, 2005)

cool as it sounds, bah.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Hmmm. I'm scared. It says only to fill it out if you're willing to be on the show... I used to skip class in school if I was supposed to give an oral report that day. I'm not a good public speaker. I would make all us DPers look like scared, paranoid weirdos. I'd probably be like shaking or twitching or something.

Either that or I'd stare at the floor the whole time which is no good either.

I think it's a great idea though. I'm suprised dissociative disorders are even mentioned on there. Not specifically DP, but still.

People at work watch Oprah on our morning break... Oh god, they already think I'm nuts. I guess it doesn't matter then if they see me on TV talking about my f*cked up mind. Well maybe it would.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

subtlerobot said:


> cool as it sounds, bah.


Care to elaborate? :? Why bah?


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I just wrote a little bit about it to her producers and will follow with a letter. It might be interesting to have a few from this site go on and tell their stories and meet for the first time. I would find that very interesting to watch personally. I gave the web-site and referenced myself as freesong. I am excited to think that we might get her attention if enough of us write. Please take the time. It took me all of 10 minutes. So glad you found this. Thanks for the info. Let's all do this and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

Although I think it is a magnificent idea, and could write my heart out, I am only sixteen. The whole TV thing doesn't seem plausable to me and probablly just wouldn't work out. Its a great Idea though, I hope it happens. It would be marvellous to watch a show on it.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Everyone write!! Even if you are afraid to go on the show, write a letter. I will find out who to write to and if you could just send a note it would help. I will get back with a post of the address.


----------



## sixtiessoul (Aug 10, 2004)

y'know what's scary, is that whenever i teach someone about DP/DR they always say "Y'know, sometimes, i feel that way! In fact, cos we're talking about it, i kinda feel that right nowwww.", and it makes me feel like sh*te cos i've induced DP/DR!

Alotta people watch Oprah....haha. 

cheers,

doug


----------



## subtlerobot (Oct 15, 2005)

peacedove said:


> subtlerobot said:
> 
> 
> > cool as it sounds, bah.
> ...


as great as it would be to spread the word of dp, i can't help but get the feeling that we'd only be used as a spectacle. i could be wrong, but i mean, telivision is primarily entertainment. it's like a freak show brodcasted nationwide.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Did someone say: _"freakshow"?_ 

_I_ could go on that. :lol: (Except I'd scare the crap out of everybody: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2370 )

э


----------



## ashley50 (Feb 17, 2006)

---


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Until and unless DP/DR is accepted as a disorder in the US, the help for it will be scarce. No therapist I know of in the US will come close to giving someone a DP/DR diagnosis.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

> f*ck oprah


And what is your reason? Just shouting something out of the blue is stupid. :roll:


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I think it's a good idea. Oprah always is very serious about serious matters. Giving good serious info on mental illnesses will brake the taboo. I command the people who will speak on that show!! (I myself do not live in the US nor do I want my family to know I have DID).


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Has anyone filled out the form? I just did. I don't expect a reply but if I hear anything I'll let you all know.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

1A said:


> Until and unless DP/DR is accepted as a disorder in the US, the help for it will be scarce. No therapist I know of in the US will come close to giving someone a DP/DR diagnosis.


It is accepted, at least in some way, as a disorder because it has been listed in the DSM for some time now. It is just underdiagnosed because it is misdiagnosed. For some reason unknown to me, most docs don't know about DPD. I read somewhere that it is because the disorder has been hidden under the dissociative disorders group. I'm not sure... anyone know?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> anyone know


Yeah, the problem is that most therapist find their degree in a crackerjack box!

I have talked to homless people that know more about mental illness then most therapist know.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes, I filled out the form and will follow with a letter. Have not found the address yet. I mentioned this site in my form as well. I hope that everyone that thinks this is a good idea will do something, whether it is to fill out the form or write a letter.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

i filled out the form.. there is no way in hell i would go on tv.. and i realize it said ONLY if you would go on tv fill it out... but i told about dp and mentioned that someone with it should go on the show or at least that it should be mentioned. (im sure everyone can at least do that). :wink:

i cant help but remember how terrified i was until i figured out what was going on... i worry about people suffering having no idea what is wrong and how scared they must be.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> there is no way in hell i would go on tv


I think we all feel that way.

Who is going to actually go on T.V.???

There is no way I will do it. I don't want people from my past seeing me on T.V. talking about this. I did write Oprah but, Who is going to actually go on the show?? If we knew who the volunteers were then we could all tell Oprah that "such and such" was the people that wanted to be on the show since everyone else is to afraid  .


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll go on TV. I just don't want to call anyone.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Okay 1A if Oprah calls me then I will tell her to contact you :wink:.

I hope you gave her your information 1A.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

see the other post


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

there are no experts to be found. is it fun to be stuck in this limbo between so-called reality and non? no. will being on a talk show make "a you" feel actual somehow in some tvland world? i think it is more painful than struggle to reconcile selfhood to think that people may go that show thinking that someone may sell their entirely valid questioning to an entertainment industry resulting in more feelings of meaninglessness. attention for what? any pyschiatrists and tv celebs studying this phenonomon are mere mortals such as us devaluing another interpretation as oddity through ignorant patronizing. what is only sick is our discomfort. our ideas of truth are as real as anything else.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

FrannyGlass I understand your viewpoint and that is a big part of the reason that it will not be me that goes on any show to talk about DP/DR. If I got on T.V. there is no telling what my mind is capable of doing.

Just because most of what Oprah would say on her show would be pointless at surface level, it would still be very good for us if she did do a show on DP/DR.

Getting attention for any illness or condition or anything is always a good thing. Even the "bad" attention that deer get from hunters is actually a benifit to their species because it guarantees that there will always be some deer out there for the hunters to kill. If hunters were not interested in deer then it is possible that all the deer in this country would be dead by now. I don't know if you make the connection between the deer and us with DP/DR but my point is that any attention even bad attention is actually a good thing for us because it will get the doctors and scientists to realize our existence. After we have the attention then we will get the money and drug companys will start researching new medications for us. There are many, many reasons why attention would be a good thing, just think about it. Example: I am going to cort soon to try and convince a judge that I am crazy and I need SSI so that I can survive. Now if the judge was already aware of DP/DR and how much it can mess up your life then my case would be very easy, but because even my own lawyer don't know what DP/DR is, my case is probably going to be lost. You see there are thousands of reasons why attention would be helpful for us, the problem is in getting the attention wich is why we need Oprah.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

j_utah said:


> f*ck oprah


check out the side commentary on this matter.

although you put it to the point and avoided the insert of "flower."


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

kurt cobain once said, he didn't want to cut off options to make his own little world more important, and there is such a truth and a counter to that ....i wish that the voice of media could be overshadowed by the people on this board. although "i don't know you personally" ..i think that you would make a better host on that show than oprah in this sense of spreading this disconnected perspective...and certainly no offense is meant by that.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> kurt cobain once said, he didn't want to cut off options to make his own little world more important, and there is such a truth and a counter to that ....i wish that the voice of media could be overshadowed by the people on this board. although "i don't know you personally" ..i think that you would make a better host on that show than oprah in this sense of spreading this disconnected perspective...and certainly no offense is meant by that.


Are you talking to me or j_utah ? :?

I am sure I could be a whole show just myself and I could probably sell a few books also but I wont because the world does not deserve to know my knowledge anyway. I had to suffer to learn what I know so the rest of the world is just not worthy in my eyes. I know that if I wanted to I could really astound people with my thoughts but I would rather keep them to myself and just let the world die off as it soon will. To be honest I don't care much one way or the other about Oprah. But it would probably help if people were more aware of this condition, I think it might make my life a little easier. As I said though, I believe most people on earth are soon going to be destroyed so I don't really care about much at all anymore, except the exact date of the destuction, that would be very cool to know (my estimates are like from now to a 30-40 year time fram from now, I wish I knew exactly though).


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

Luka said:


> > f*ck oprah
> 
> 
> And what is your reason? Just shouting something out of the blue is stupid. :roll:


You wanna be exploited? Oprah doesn't give a fuck about you or your dp, all she cares about is her ratings.The things shown on her show are strictly for shock value and anything that shocks people will get ratings because it intrigues them to know about things outside of their ordinary lives. So when I say F*ck Oprah i mean F U C K Oprah because Oprah aint getting rid of my DP/DR.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> You wanna be exploited? Oprah doesn't give a flower* about you or your dp, all she cares about is her ratings.The things shown on her show are strictly for shock value and anything that shocks people will get ratings because it intrigues them to know about things outside of their ordinary lives. So when I say F*ck Oprah i mean m U C K Oprah because Oprah aint getting rid of my DP/DR.


Dude first of all you should watch your language on a public mental helth forum. Try to remember where you are. What is the point in going out of your way to type a curse word on here? If you can't get your point across without useing curse words then that just shows your lack of intelligence. Curse words and name calling is just a form of propaganda and it only means that you can't find anything good to back up your argument with. :wink:

I agree with what you say about Oprah but as I pointed out with the deer, it don't matter if Oprah is looking to exploit us because it will still be helpful for us. We can exploit the exploiters, do you understand?

Anyway as I said I don't really care that much so I am not going to argue about it.


----------



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote: 
You wanna be exploited? Oprah doesn't give a flower* about you or your dp, all she cares about is her ratings.The things shown on her show are strictly for shock value and anything that shocks people will get ratings because it intrigues them to know about things outside of their ordinary lives. So when I say F*ck Oprah i mean m U C K Oprah because Oprah aint getting rid of my DP/DR 

The idea is not to go on oprah to get her to fix our dpdr or to feel sorry for us or to boost her ratings. who cares if thats why she wants to do a show on us. If thats what it takes to get ATTENTION from "the people" and "the doctors" out there in this world then i am more than willing to take in on. Oprah is not my favorite person but i think that i could take advantage of her and her show to help me and to help you all on this freaking forum that have this STUPID DISORDER!!!!!!!
If you are not willing to write her or call her or go on her show or give your input IN SPITE of Oprah then i guess it's not as important to you as it is to a lot of us on here. So don't discourage the people who might find going on oprah or getting attenion through oprah is a good thing. I am not saying i neccisarily want oprah to save my life but when there are so few places to turn for help, i am willing to TRY ANYTHING because i am sick of this disorder. If you can't take it then go on with your life and don't worry about it. But let us who want to go forth withit do as we wish without discrimination! thank you very much!!!!


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

AHHHH, first curse words and now Red ink!

Your burning my eye's :shock: !


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

LOSTONE said:


> > You wanna be exploited? Oprah doesn't give a flower* about you or your dp, all she cares about is her ratings.The things shown on her show are strictly for shock value and anything that shocks people will get ratings because it intrigues them to know about things outside of their ordinary lives. So when I say F*ck Oprah i mean m U C K Oprah because Oprah aint getting rid of my DP/DR.
> 
> 
> Dude first of all you should watch your language on a public mental helth forum. Try to remember where you are. What is the point in going out of your way to type a curse word on here? If you can't get your point across without useing curse words then that just shows your lack of intelligence. Curse words and name calling is just a form of propaganda and it only means that you can't find anything good to back up your argument with. :wink:
> ...


God i hope your joking about the cursing because I sincerely hope that you are mature enough to handle the word F U C K . I dont even know why we have a censor on here, its like an elementry school in this forum. BTW for those of you who think you are smart enough to point out to me that saying the word F U C K is immature, your wrong F U C K BRAINS. Hahahah i love it.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I, too, can't believe that as much as all of us suffer that anyone would have a problem with ANY attempt to get attention and then funding for this condition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on!! Get off your butts and do something or quit whining about your state. I am sorry but this is important and we also need to think of other ways as University Girl is doing and I am sure some others to find other means to get this attention/money. The sooner we get the funding and the docs and researchers behind this, the sooner we get well. It is very simple!!!!!!! Please help us, help you!!!!!!


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

j_utah I did not say that I had a problem with anything. 
I started useing that word when I was 5 years old and it was one of the first words I learned how to spell. I am now 25 though and my vocabulary has expanded a little bit in the past 20 years so I don't find it necessary to use a word that don't even have a meaning!

I also never said anything about immatureity because I realize that most people are ignorant about things until they are dead. 
It is a knowledge issue not a maturity issue. If you had the knowledge to back up your arguements then you would not have any need to use words like that and you would actually find out that it is actually destructive to your own agrument. People are less willing to listen to what you have to say when you use name calling abusive speach and curse words. You should be able to make an arguement without resorting to harsh statements or words that only divert attention away from the arguement.

Example, your intention was to get people to not want to go on Oprah right?
All you have succeeded in doing is to make people think less of you and any opinion that you might have. The fact that we are now talking about your language and not the "real issue" only proves my point.

I hope you realize how much more sucess you would have in your arguements if you used better language :wink: .

I am not trying to make you mad, I am just giving you my advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

LOSTONE said:


> j_utah I did not say that I had a problem with anything.
> I started useing that word when I was 5 years old and it was one of the first words I learned how to spell. I am now 25 though and my vocabulary has expanded a little bit in the past 20 years so I don't find it necessary to use a word that don't even have a meaning!
> 
> I also never said anything about immatureity because I realize that most people are ignorant about things until they are dead.
> ...


LOSTONE let me make this clear, im not here to listen to people's opinions about me and frankly I dont give a flying phuck. AlexisHoward I am not sorry for putting in my negative input about Oprah but I am sorry If I disrespected you in any way. Now that I've made it clear on how I feel I'll let you all go on with your little fantasy.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

j_utah

Thats the problem. I don't think that you realize that this is a selfhelp website. The only reason you should be here is in order to obtain peoples opinions don't you think? I curse myself all the time but I don't go out of my way to type out a curse word in all caps and spaced out so that the sensor will miss it. I only spoke up because I want to help you because this is a selfhelp board but if you don't want my help or advice then I will keep it to myself from now on.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

> You wanna be exploited? Oprah doesn't give a flower* about you or your dp, all she cares about is her ratings.The things shown on her show are strictly for shock value and anything that shocks people will get ratings because it intrigues them to know about things outside of their ordinary lives. So when I say F*ck Oprah i mean F U C K Oprah because Oprah aint getting rid of my DP/DR.


I don't have the illusion that Oprah can "save" us. Nobody can save (read: heal) us, except for ourselves with the help of therapy and medications etc. And like someone said, Oprah is not a Jerry Springer. You should give her more credit than that. Anyway, this is _the_ change for people like us (and people with mental health problems in general) to reach half the world! And I personally believe that Oprah will do her show in an respectful way.

*A general note:* I notice alot of swearing on this community and I really don't like that!


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I think it's a great idea! Oprah has such a large audience, when they hear the description of DP I'm positive that a lot of people will identify with the symptoms, and they'l finally realize that this thing they're suffering from has a name.


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Take it easy on j_utah folks, if you go and see his older posts you will see he has pushed some amazing positive input around here.

As for oprah, I think that the only thing that will help on there will be the selected folks who will go on the show and be exposed to a fantastic new environment to shake up their neurology.

The rest will just stay at home and watch a television show.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Why not first try to get that one book on DP as part of Oprah's book of the month?

If it becomes a book of the month, I think that would make her more likely to feature the disorder on her show.

At least then DP won't seem so WHAT IS THAT? to everyone.

No one even knows what DP is.

Why not just have a show about bald eagle heads and tire irons?

People won't embrace that which they're not the least bit familiar with.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Take it easy on j_utah folks, if you go and see his older posts you will see he has pushed some amazing positive input around here.


I know that, and I have agreed with a lot of his posts.
That is why I figured he could handle my comments. I see him as someone that is not as sensitive as most people around here and thats why I gave him my advice. I still don't think he took much offence to what I said, I think he just disagrees with what I said. I usually try not to be so harsh but I figured that he could handle it. I think he has because he has stoped arguing about it, wich is the adult thing to do. I still have a good opinion of him as you do rui. He can defend himself though, I am sure.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Why doesn't Oprah just donate 1/6,700 of her fortune to DP research? There's a start.


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

What's wrong with bringing attention to DP/DR?

From what I know of all of us, we're all smart people. We all have conflicting opinions and I think most importantly all of us know that not Oprah, or any celebrity host, will 'cure' us of DP/DR.

Some of us might be stuck with it forever. We might have to deal with 2nd hand emotions and senses the rest of our lives and die not really knowing if we ever lived.

But I still think it's important for people to know DP/DR exists. Spreading the word will help us not be ostracized by people we know - doctors will get their asses on it and start thinking about how to stem the flow. People will look carefully at their lives and realise "Hey, I have DP too! Why hasn't anyone told me about it?!"

Because let's be honest : How many of you here googled the term "Depersonalization" to find out what you had? I know I googled "Dream-like state" and "Surreality" and got loads of rubbish from blogs by tree-hugging pansies before I finally found out the name for the devil I've been fighting half my life.

For all you guys know, the person right next to you - the person you think you knew - Could Have DP as well.

Your close friends could have DP; even family members whom you don't speak to. I am, in my country, speaking with journalists here to get them to publish a story on this. If you think the exposure in UK and US is bad, do a search on "Location" in the memberlist and find how many come from Singapore.

That's right, up to now, I'm the ONLY one who has spoken out in this country of 60 MILLION PEOPLE. How's that then?

So speak out. We need to let the world know so a cure can be found.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Aha... I knew there was a post about Oprah already, I even wrote in this thread...

just thought I'd bump it up...


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Why?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Cuz I was thinking about it so I searched for it and I found it.... and since it's being talked about again I figured I'd bump it up so the people that are discussing it now that might not have seen this thread before can see the other input that was already made on this topic...

Yeah... easier for me just to say I thought I'd bump it up... my thoughts are all racing and jumbled. :?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Why do you feel it is so important for people to be aware of DP/DR
How do think it will help peacedove?


----------



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

Black Box said:


> Why do you feel it is so important for people to be aware of DP/DR
> How do think it will help peacedove?


People might be suffering right now with dp and they dont knwo what it is, they think they are crazy. The more people that know about the problem, there is more of a chance to have a real research study done, learn more or try to figure out why we have this. Wouldn't you want people to know what dp is???


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree with you regarding your first point, there may be people do suffer from DP/DR and dont know what it is. However, giving it a name dosent make it go away, only you can make it go away.



> learn more or try to figure out why we have this. Wouldn't you want people to know what dp is???


I already know what causes DP/DR... Fear!!!

I also know what it is, an antiquated defence mechanism, that's all. Why should everyone need to know, you can tell the people you want to know about it yourself.

It is not as if there is any stigma attached to DP/DR that we have to break down.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I think it's important to get the word out. I first started experiencing this DP when I was about 6 yrs old and it was really scary cuz I had no idea what was wrong with me and I really thought I was the only one experiencing it, and I tried to explain it to my family once when I was little and they laughed, not to be mean but they just didn't understand...

And I've been to doctor after doctor trying to explain to them what I was going through and no one could tell me. They'd say it's just apart of my depression, or part of my anxiety or panic disorder, but I read about all these things and I knew I was experiencing something more than these illnesses.

I finally found the name to this hellish disorder only 4 or 5 yrs ago... I suffered with it about 19 yrs before I ever found out what the hell it was. I found out what it was through the MSN DP support group, and then I found this site. I was so relieved. It really helps to know you are not alone.

I am angered by the fact I went to so many doctors and therapists who had no clue what I was suffering from. I think if this illness is made more public it might make more doctors aware and they will be able to better help people like me who come to them suffering with this and looking for someone who can understand and can tell them that it actually does have a name and they are not alone.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

peacedove said:


> I think it's important to get the word out. I first started experiencing this DP when I was about 6 yrs old and it was really scary cuz I had no idea what was wrong with me and I really thought I was the only one experiencing it, and I tried to explain it to my family once when I was little and they laughed, not to be mean but they just didn't understand...
> 
> And I've been to doctor after doctor trying to explain to them what I was going through and no one could tell me. They'd say it's just apart of my depression, or part of my anxiety or panic disorder, but I read about all these things and I knew I was experiencing something more than these illnesses.
> 
> ...


You make a good point peacedove, especially regarding kids that may be suffering from this.

BB


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

peacedove thanx for bumping this thread up

i agree with everyone that the main reason why should the world know about dp is to tell those who are suffering from it that we are all with you in your frightening world and that many dps have recovered. as i said in the other thread its important for them to know that theyr'e not alone. giving dp a name will not cure for sure but it will at least make them know that what they feel is known and is very common.and that it can cause no physical harm to them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I wonder if Dp are gonna be as well known as ADD and Schizofrenia.
Every doctor who hear "I don`t feel like myself anymore" will say : AHA,asshole!! You have DP!! I will now give u 30 beers and a gun"

I think it`s unbefuckin`-lievable and shocking that doctors and phsycteriest don`t know shit about surtain syndroms.
They take 7 years od aducation and all they learn about is ADD and Ritalin.. And for those who payd some attention in the class would maybe have some info about Schizofrenia.

I have such terrible pains in my legs,doctor,what can it be?

"Hmm.. You are really givin` me a hard time now.. I`ll give you some Ritalin"

Shut tha fuck up,and back the fuck up,while i fuck this track up!

What i ment by this post is that i don`t hope that DP will become a main stream thing. So that when u actually have Schizofrenia they say that u have Dp.


----------



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

2zani said:


> What i ment by this post is that i don`t hope that DP will become a main stream thing. So that when u actually have Schizofrenia they say that u have Dp.


That makes no sense. So when someone goes to the dr crying thinking they lost there mind you want the dr to say it is ADD or schitz and give them meds for that.

I would rather let it be well known and diagnosed correctly. At least they could say you have dp, no cure for it now but maybe when it does become mainstream there will be a cure or better way to deal with it.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm just as exasperated as many people on this forum that many mental health professionals (psychiatrists and psychologists alike) have no idea what DPD is. Its true they get a lot of education. But what people don't realize is that there is a *HUGE* amount of information on mental disorders, their complexities and interactions. Human beings are much too complex to be completely understood.

However, what we can do about this is raise awareness. Hence the reason of this post. In psychology, there is something called the "availability heuristic". It is how people make decisions based on how easily/quickly information comes to mind. This is why more doctors need to be made aware of what this is. (Actually, we need more research... but that's another topic.)

So... anyone here without social anxiety, sally forth to get on Oprah's show!


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Get to be on O's show?

Get her attention enough for her to invite us to come on her show?

Anla


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

> I wonder if Dp are gonna be as well known as ADD and Schizofrenia.


Schizofrenia isn't really well known when it comes to common knowledge (knowledge from the man on the street). Alot of people always confuse it with dissociative identitydisorder. It's really annoying...


----------

